# Let's see your custom wa handles



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

While there are lots of pics in various makers' forums, show newest knife thread, etc., I'd like to see one place for inspiration. What you got?


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 19, 2017)

Custom handle

Recent Instagram auction from Anton. Walnut with Blackwood ferrule and crushed Mammoth tooth spacer with brass accent spacers. Pictures do NOT do it justice. Just waiting for a special knife to install it on.


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

What's the spacer, abalone?


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 19, 2017)

Brianh - man are you a fast typer! Crushed mammoth tooth. I have to post pictures from my phone then go back and edit on my laptop because my typing on my phone stinks!


----------



## frog13 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 19, 2017)

Frog - care to share where those amazing examples of craftsmanship came from?


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## frog13 (Jun 19, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Frog - care to share where those amazing examples of craftsmanship came from?


Very very happy to ......... Three came from Carter Hopkins, CII Bladeworks in North Carolina. Top two are Tanaka with Australian Ringed Gidgee, nickel with blonde and black buffalo horn accents. Third one down with mango handle also has one of his blades with the handle, great guy to work with. Bottom is a TF with dyed boxelder, buffalo horn and copper. He is doing another for me right now on a 265mm Fowler gyuto with ironwood, ironwood burl with sapwood and copper. The second one, olive wood, rosewood and walnut came from bensbites, you can find him on Etsy.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 19, 2017)

pretty old one, but still one of my favourites. Koa, walrus, horn


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

You do stunning work, Anton.


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

These are probably two of my favorite handles of yours, Anton. Simple, elegant.


----------



## pd7077 (Jun 19, 2017)

Carter Hopkins does excellent work...both for handles and sayas. Top & bottom knife are desert ironwood; middle knife is desert ironwood burl. All have Ukrainian big oak ferrules/end caps and silver-nickel & buffalo horn spacers. Sayas are figured ribbon sapele.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 19, 2017)

brianh said:


> You do stunning work, Anton.



+1...million.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jun 19, 2017)

Two from Mario Mammoth tooth and bog oak d shape handle and a buckeye burl with Koa


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

That top two-toned blue handle. &#128563;


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 19, 2017)

brianh said:


> That top two-toned blue handle. &#128563;



one of my favorites both handle and knife


----------



## Carterwhopkins (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks Don & Steve!


----------



## Anton (Jun 19, 2017)

Wdestate said:


>



Jezz..!
How heavy is the mammoth tooth one? 
What's the one with a white/marbled ferrule?


----------



## Anton (Jun 19, 2017)

A variety of wa handles


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 19, 2017)

Anton said:


> Jezz..!
> How heavy is the mammoth tooth one?
> What's the one with a white/marbled ferrule?



my digi scale is busted at home but its substantial handle i wouldnt say its heavy but obviously more hefty then most wood handles. the white marbled ferrule handle is white turquoise ferrule, buffalo horn spacer, white and blue box elder body and buffalo horn and mother of pearl end cap


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 19, 2017)

@brianh
You started the thread hoping for some inspiration. It's only been a few hours but I've already been totally blown away by the offerings. Can't wait to see more posts. Keep them coming people.


----------



## valgard (Jun 19, 2017)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> pretty old one, but still one of my favourites. Koa, walrus, horn


This one is crazy beautiful Anton


----------



## valgard (Jun 19, 2017)

Handles and pics from Anton


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> @brianh
> You started the thread hoping for some inspiration. It's only been a few hours but I've already been totally blown away by the offerings. Can't wait to see more posts. Keep them coming people.



No kidding! Some crazy handles here.


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 20, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Custom handle
> 
> Recent Instagram auction from Anton. Walnut with Blackwood ferrule and crushed Mammoth tooth spacer with brass accent spacers. Pictures do NOT do it justice. Just waiting for a special knife to install it on.



Could it be ideal for the Kato Damascus Nakiri?


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 20, 2017)

subscribed! I have no custom handles but this makes me want to change that...


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 20, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Could it be ideal for the Kato Damascus Nakiri?



I was hoping. Got the knife in today!!! and it is a beast. Still at work so I can't weigh it BUT I think the Kato will be too heavy for the handle (sobs quietly). The balance point will be too far forward. Need to spend more time with it but first impression is one of pkjames handles would be a better fit in terms of weight/balance.

The handle I got from Anton is very light for it's size. More suited IMHO for maybe my Gesshin Gengetsu?


----------



## fatboylim (Jun 20, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> I was hoping. Got the knife in today!!! and it is a beast. Still at work so I can't weigh it BUT I think the Kato will be too heavy for the handle (sobs quietly). The balance point will be too far forward. Need to spend more time with it but first impression is one of pkjames handles would be a better fit in terms of weight/balance.
> 
> The handle I got from Anton is very light for it's size. More suited IMHO for maybe my Gesshin Gengetsu?



I think a review might be in order, oh queen of Nakiri!


----------



## Carterwhopkins (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks Don & Steve!


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 20, 2017)

frog13 said:


> Very very happy to ......... Three came from Carter Hopkins, CII Bladeworks in North Carolina. Top two are Tanaka with Australian Ringed Gidgee, nickel with blonde and black buffalo horn accents. Third one down with mango handle also has one of his blades with the handle, great guy to work with. Bottom is a TF with dyed boxelder, buffalo horn and copper. He is doing another for me right now on a 265mm Fowler gyuto with ironwood, ironwood burl with sapwood and copper. The second one, olive wood, rosewood and walnut came from bensbites, you can find him on Etsy.



Thanks, I also poke around here, although far less often.


----------



## slobound (Jun 20, 2017)

Subscribing to see more amazing handles!


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 21, 2017)

Am I cheating if I make my own? Sell it to a customer?


----------



## brianh (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, this was my concern when starting the thread. Make sure you comply with forum rules.


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 21, 2017)

brianh said:


> Well, this was my concern when starting the thread. Make sure you comply with forum rules.



Feel free to delete my last post. I did not intended to break or skirt any rules.


----------



## brianh (Jun 21, 2017)

Bensbites said:


> Feel free to delete my last post. I did not intended to break or skirt any rules.



I just meant for everyone to make sure they are aware of the rules. No es bueno to promote stuff you make and sell without being hobbiest craftsman, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2017)

So far so good. An amazing assortment. I got the "get the rehandles" bug when Mike Henry was doing them. Still have a few.. I'll post if I can find a camera.


----------



## Gyutoh205 (Jun 22, 2017)

Those handles :O


----------



## Inonot (Jun 23, 2017)

View attachment 36114

here is one ive made myself.. yet to install


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 23, 2017)

Inonot - beautiful work!


----------



## Inonot (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks! Not sure how the picture looks.. I havent got the hang of the best way to post pictures on here yet. Some people seem to embed the image directly into the post..where when i open that attachment its tiny.. any advice appreciated lol

ps. I have a few handles from Stefan he made a few years back that I also havent had installed yet.. been waiting on particular knives.. i just got the one I wanted.. Ill post them later today if i get a chance


----------



## OliverNuther (Jun 23, 2017)

Good call brianh, this is a great thread. Lots of stunning craftsmanship on display. 

I'm only just starting to manage my knife addiction, now I can feel a handle addiction developing. 

Maybe this should be a sticky, like the newest knife and patina threads?


----------



## brianh (Jun 23, 2017)

Stefan handle made from reclaimed American chestnut and redwood on a JKI-modified Zakuri.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's a few I made.






Mounted on Tanaka R2 210mm wa gyuto.











Mounted on Tanaka R2 165mm santoku.













Mounted on Konosuke HD 240mm wa gyuto.














Mounted on Gesshin Hide 210mm Kamagata Usuba.













Mounted on Yoshikane 90mm petty/pairing knife.












Mounted on Itonomon 210mm petty.






Let me see if I can find my Stefan Handle pictures.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow, those are very nice! It must feel good to use handles that you made your self.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 24, 2017)

Actually yeah, it is pretty cool. Definitely gives you a deeper feeling of ownership.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 24, 2017)

I usually prefer simple wa handles but this combo became one of my favourites 
Musk ox , mallee , walrus Ivory and copper


----------



## OneStaple (Jun 25, 2017)

My favorite custom wa just because it's my only custom wa. Ironwood burl and olivewood burl.


----------



## valgard (Jun 25, 2017)

I really like that one @OneStaple


----------



## cain47 (Dec 19, 2017)

Of all the custom handles I've got this one is my favourite. It's made by terrafernhandles and it consists of a "selection of the forest" block, olive wool, curly koa and brass. I think it compliments the K&S Tanaka very nicely. Just need a custom olive wood saya and the "pimp my knife" will be complete.


----------



## ashy2classy (Dec 19, 2017)

cain47 said:


> Of all the custom handles I've got this one is my favourite. It's made by terrafernhandles and it consists of a "selection of the forest" block, olive wool, curly koa and brass. I think it compliments the K&S Tanaka very nicely. Just need a custom olive wood saya and the "pimp my knife" will be complete.
> View attachment 37959
> View attachment 37960


Love your work. Do you have an IG account we can follow?


----------



## nevrknow (Dec 19, 2017)

A few of my creations.


----------



## cain47 (Dec 19, 2017)

ashy2classy said:


> Love your work. Do you have an IG account we can follow?





Hey those aren't made by me. This one one the picture is made by terrafernhandles, you can find him on IG under that name. I can't recommend him enough. Great guy to deal with and he managed to translate my vision of the handle completely.


----------



## pd7077 (Dec 20, 2017)

Here are a few that I just got back from Matt Delosso a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cain47 (Dec 20, 2017)

pd7077 said:


> Here are a few that I just got back from Matt Delosso a couple of weeks ago.



These are some killer handles the guy makes. Would definitely like to get something done by him one day.


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 20, 2017)

I really like that Wat with the new handle


----------



## Drosophil (Dec 20, 2017)

cain47 said:


> These are some killer handles the guy makes. Would definitely like to get something done by him one day.



I normally prefer classic, less flashy handles but his are something else.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 20, 2017)

nevrknow said:


> A few of my creations.
> 
> View attachment 37977
> 
> ...



The wood is beautifully matched in the first picture. You have a good eye!


----------



## tripleq (Dec 20, 2017)

pd7077 said:


> Here are a few that I just got back from Matt Delosso a couple of weeks ago.



Those look great!


----------



## cain47 (Dec 20, 2017)

Here's some more of the beauties I've got.


View attachment 37986


View attachment 37987
View attachment 37988


View attachment 37989


----------



## Qualitycookie (Dec 21, 2017)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> pretty old one, but still one of my favourites. Koa, walrus, horn



That is beautiful.
The Walrus tooth takes it to the next level


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 21, 2017)

A few Wa's


----------



## pd7077 (Dec 24, 2017)

A new handle by Carter Hopkins. Scales are mammoth ivory (from Randy Haas). Core wood, ferrule & end cap are ancient bog oak. Spacers are nickel-silver.


----------



## Anton (Dec 24, 2017)

cain47 said:


> Here's some more of the beauties I've got.
> 
> 
> View attachment 37986
> ...



Whos are these?


----------



## cain47 (Dec 28, 2017)

Anton said:


> Whos are these?


The two top ones are from Pcpken (instagram)
The bottom one is from. Anton Kudris


----------

